# AAPC exam locations



## BNB0810 (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone taken exams at Victoria Texas at the Citizens Medical Center - Central Classroom 2701 Hospital Drive Victoria,  TX   77901.
 Is it always packed? Do you have plenty of room to put your books? Is it crowded?

thank you


----------



## pscanlan (Feb 7, 2019)

meg2017 said:


> Has anyone taken exams at Victoria Texas at the Citizens Medical Center - Central Classroom 2701 Hospital Drive Victoria,  TX   77901.
> Is it always packed? Do you have plenty of room to put your books? Is it crowded?
> 
> thank you


Never been to that location. I imagine, like most venues, the layout of the chairs and tables is modular and subject to change for each event. Knowing that an AAPC organizer (a chapter officer) is likely organizing these events, it's probably safe to assume that there will be adequate space. 

I've sat the exam twice, once in a university lecture/class room, once in a hotel conference room. Both times I had almost half a table to myself, although the conference hall had skinny, wobbly tables and a soft tablecloth on it. I mean, it's a pencil-filled test, who thought tablecloths would be a good idea? Those two things together almost frayed my hair, but despite the little difficulties, that's the exam I passed. 

I get it, stressing about the logistics of the test is natural. But try to focus on studying the test material, and you should have a better shot. Good luck!


----------



## BNB0810 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thanks for your input and advice. Have a great day!


----------

